# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مناسب ترین نسخه sql server برای replication

## sara66

سلام 
چه نسخه ای از sql server برای replication مناسب تر هست ؟ 2012 ؟ 2008 ؟ 2005 ؟

----------


## majjjj

از چه نظر کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## irantopweb

همشون خوبن ، بستگی داره که حجم بانکت چقدر باشه 
قوی ترین نسخه اس کیو ال 
sql server 2008 R2 datacenter 64bit
می باشد . ریلیز شده شو می گم

----------


## pashna

دوست من سلام،
همهٔ نسخه‌های اسکیوال سرور برای Replication خوب  هستند، ولی‌ چیزی که اهمیت داره اینکه اگر Replication رو روی ۲ سرور جدا  انجام میدید، باید نسخهٔ اسکیوال‌هاتون یکی‌ باشه.
البته آخرین نسخهٔ Release شده اسکیوال، اسکیوال سرور ۲۰۱۲ هست، و همیشه در تمام نسخه‌های اسکیوال، Enterprise Edition از همه قدرتمنتر هست

----------

